# pokemon fanfic help



## firehart (Sep 11, 2021)

i'm a rookie writer who has started writing fanfic i'm looking for people who can read my fanfic and give me advice on what i can do better my fan fic is called Pokémon Christopher's & Jenny's Journey of Kanto it's on wattpad, webnovel and fanfiction


----------

